# Custom Deer Meats



## ducknut141

We took our meat to these folk in Amish country. They are just east of Middlefield. We had three different flavors of smokies made including a peperoni one. They have three different cheeses they put can put in also. We also had breakfast sausage and Italian sausage made. The smokies are really good but I really like the sandwich bologna they made for us. They smoke it and we had it sliced and packed in one pound vacuum bags. We are eating waterfowl sandwiches out hunting now.


----------



## DiverDux

They process our deer and do a great job. Nice clean shop.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

DN, we get ours made by the amish by me, man bologna is to die for. I had mine slice and froze take 2 with me in the blind and cook them on the buddy heater..yum-yum found some dumb geese, gonna try to wack em this morn..good hunting


----------



## Redheads

Deadeyedeek said:


> DN, we get ours made by the amish by me, man bologna is to die for. I had mine slice and froze take 2 with me in the blind and cook them on the buddy heater..yum-yum found some dumb geese, gonna try to wack em this morn..good hunting


Yesterday's temperatures didn't have the geese moving early like they had been for us, but once they started it was what you come to expect from late season goose hunts

Good luck

And not to get off topic,i will have to give CDM a shot. 

I usually do my own but like to take one deer to Trumbull Meat Locker, they do a nice job as well and offer a lot of different options


----------



## ducksdemise

They do a good job


----------



## Kenlow1

What is their name?


----------



## ducknut141

Custom Deer Meats


----------



## ducknut141

They are only open during deer season


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks ducknut!


----------



## ya13ya03

I had smokies made there last year. Came out great. They also bought Charlene farm's recipes and can make their smokies also. Those were my favorite and I wasn't happy they went out of business. I'm glad I can get the same product from Custom Deer Meats now.


----------

